# Spyshots of the coming V-Spec



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

In this gallery there are pictures that are supposed to be of the coming V-spec, but to be honest, I cannot see any differences from the existing model:
Erlkönig: Fotos und Auto- Neuheiten - Erlkönige bei auto motor und sport

(From picture 6)


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Nissan GT-R Spec V: 2010 Nissan GT-R Spec V? 



to add to what they've wrote, looks like lowered suspension and smaller 19in wheels.











"Nissan's latest version of Godzilla's barely hitting the streets and we're already hearing they've rolled out a prototype test unit for the long-rumored up-powered version — the Nissan GT-R Spec V. Well, the spy shooters at KGP claim they've spotted it being unloaded off a truck at Ghosn's Nürburgring test workshop. They claim it's the "Spec V" due to some visual differences between the test car and the standard 2009 Nissan GT-R including a revised front splitter, which sports some additional air intake slits, presumably to feed more cooling air to the brakes. New six-spoke wheels also house what appear to be a revised braking system. The golden Brembo brake calipers were an ever-present feature even on the first GT-R prototypes, but they're a no-show on this tester. KGP wonders whether we're perhaps looking at an upgraded ceramic composite braking system. All we know is if they're correct, Godzilla just got a serious dose of steroids and we're wondering what will happen to the stock GT-R's 3.3 second 0-to-60 time. Full spy report after the jump.



V Is For A Very Freaking Fast Godzilla

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


One of our spies just photographed what appears to be a prototype for Nissan's long-rumored, long-promised GT-R Spec V. Caught as it was unloaded off a truck at Nissan's Nürburgring workshop, this test car has some visual differences from a standard GT-R. The visible changes are certainly subtle, and not as far-reaching as some had expected, but the differences are present nonetheless, suggesting that Nissan's GT-R—which already leaves a Porsche 911 Turbo gasping in its wake—is being prepped to be even more formidable. 
This test car gets a revised front splitter, which sports some additional air intake slits, presumably to feed more cooling air to the brakes. New six-spoke wheels also house what appear to be a revised braking system. The golden Brembo brake calipers were an ever-present feature even on the first GT-R prototypes, but they're a no-show on this tester. Could we be looking at an upgraded ceramic composite braking system?

With a curb weight of 3,836 pounds, the GT-R is no featherweight. And while the standard GT-R obviously overcomes any weight penalty in heroic fashion, it's compelling to imagine a GT-R that's some 200-plus pounds lighter. Enter the GT-R Spec V, which is rumored to shave at least that much weight thanks to the use of carbon fiber body panels, and other assorted techniques. The prototype photographed today has a portion of its rear wing blacked-out, suggesting it is one of the carbon fiber pieces that will make up the Spec V package.

Additional power gains will augment the GT-R Spec V's weight loss regimen. Considering that early dyno tests in the media report that the GT-R may be making more power than its official claim of 473 horsepower, some sources claim that 550 horses could be on tap in the Spec V.

Once this GT-R is fully prepped for testing duty we hope to get a closer look to assess any other weight-saving steps Nissan may have taken. We also look forward to seeing if this lighter-weight GT-R can lap the 'Ring any faster than the 7 minute 38 second lap logged last fall. We suspect it will, as long as the current snow flurries currently wafting on the track dissipate as the week progresses. We'll be watching developments very closely. Stay tuned.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i hope i can see the car next sunday on the nordschleife...


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i remember seeing on the japanese blog that this was happening around april 1st or their abouts.

i posted this somewhere but i cant figure out what forum i posted it on.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

This is what I need.
Not want, but need.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

this is only a mule. i seen an N1 spec and this is vspec. both mules of course.

i seen this and the n1 version using same rims, so my guess is these are just test rims. as you can see in the picture with tires - those are the rims they will use (the ones in the pics), which are stock GT-R wheels using stock RE070R tires.

this is a first of many tests. they have not done a total strip down yet, and are finding out little by little what they need to rip out to make it lap it faster.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

ceramic rotors for sure

2010 Nissan GT-R Spec V


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks like both rims and brake unsprung weight is taken off...

Might still be 3600lbs.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)




----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm happy for this to come out in 2010. got my order in already with nissan and will easily be able to trade my gt-r in for one. lets hope they don't make it less luxurious.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> ...lets hope they don't make it less luxurious.


 
??? wha?

roll cage, rear seats gone, harsher suspension, track car = "bad"???


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

bonzelite said:


> ??? wha?
> 
> roll cage, rear seats gone, harsher suspension, track car = "bad"???


not at all. i'd like the same level of high quality interior feel you get in the gt-r but in the lighter more track tuned spec-v. even porsche manage to make the gt2 and gt3 feel like a high quality luxury car.

it's all about the quality of the trim. if it they change it from leather to real carbon fibre then great, but i hope they don't stop short and produce it in light weight plastic. same goes for the dials, hope they retain the brushed metal high quality look and feel.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

tokyogtr said:


> i'm happy for this to come out in 2010. got my order in already with nissan and will easily be able to trade my gt-r in for one. lets hope they don't make it less luxurious.


2010? December this year for Japan


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

DCD said:


> 2010? December this year for Japan


confirmed? i still can't get a definitive answer from the dealer as nissan has not released ANY details to the main dealer network.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> not at all. i'd like the same level of high quality interior feel you get in the gt-r but in the lighter more track tuned spec-v. even porsche manage to make the gt2 and gt3 feel like a high quality luxury car.
> 
> it's all about the quality of the trim. if it they change it from leather to real carbon fibre then great, but i hope they don't stop short and produce it in light weight plastic. same goes for the dials, hope they retain the brushed metal high quality look and feel.


now I understand what you mean :chuckle: 

I doubt they would step backwards with quality of switchgear and trimming materials used. It would probably cost more money to retool for cheaper pieces.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> confirmed? i still can't get a definitive answer from the dealer as nissan has not released ANY details to the main dealer network.


This is commonplace in the United States and the UK. Don't expect any "definitive" answers about delivery date specifics or promises. Forget it.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

bonzelite said:


> This is commonplace in the United States and the UK. Don't expect any "definitive" answers about delivery date specifics or promises. Forget it.


there's trackday at fuji speedway this weekend and apparantly someone from nissan is going to be there. will check then.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Not confirmed, an educated guess if your want to call it that


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

DCD said:


> ceramic rotors for sure


I was just about to say that. This looks very good.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Now caught on the ring:
Nissan GT-R V-Spec | Secret New Cars | Car Magazine Online

"Those on the ground in Germany claim the car is a barely credible 18 seconds faster around the Nordschleife than the standard GT-R".


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Nissan is going for fastest production car on the Nurburgring. 

This is being avoided in discussions.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

OK, who has the address to Nissan's testing facility up in the Eiffel? I happen to have a day off on Friday and nothing to do...:squintdan


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i know where the facility is... but i don't know the exact adress. it's very easy to find but it's not nissan written ont he building... i be there next sunday...

cheers


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

trondhla said:


> "Those on the ground in Germany claim the car is a barely credible 18 seconds faster around the Nordschleife than the standard GT-R".


I'm not included to believe unsubstantiated claims like these, but if it's even close...


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)




----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

if the V-spec can outrun and outperform a Carrera GT, I will sell my R32 and buy one.

edit: what am I talking about?? How could I sell Moby Dick?? I'll still put down hard cold cash for a V-spec if it can beat out the Porsche. If it can do that, tuning the car will be largely unnecessary, and purchasing an R35 largely *necessary*!!!

I'll have to keep the R32 to satisfy my experimental nature though!


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

they have a time of 7:28 on the ring with this variant. 

but remember this is just a start and alot of testing is going to be done. 

right now the ZR1 is top horse out there. they are really not worried at all, i belive they have at least 7:20 in the ZR1 if im not mistaken. mabe even faster ... we wont know until the time is officialy released for them both.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

7:25 is now reported. 

This makes the GT-R the fastest production car (ZR1 not counted yet) on the Nurburgring, as predicted.

They will go for faster than that, however. It's early yet.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

this is going to be a great car. it's going to suck on public roads though with tramlining etc. but on the track, it will be very good. can't wait.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

The ZR1 'Vette also promises to be an astonishing car.

Surely Porsche and Ferrari won't stand still - the F430 will see a replacement, as well as the 997 chassis - lord knows what they'll come up with!

Which brings up the question - will "entry level" supercars (V8 Ferraris, latest 911 turbo) continue to close the gap on the standard-setting McLaren F1, or does it mean that we will see more offerings from more car companies that are affordable?

Nissan's other offerings are pretty mundane, and Chevrolet is utter crap - save for the halo car GT-R and the surprising Z06 Corvette.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i don't think anyone should compare the 430 to a porsche turbo or a gt-r. one is a 2 seat super car with barely any practicality at all. the 430 scuedria is the uprated track version and i can't see the gt-r getting close to it. it's just too damn heavy. also, one lap of the nurburgring is very different to 10 laps of your local circuit. i really wonder how well those tyres will hold up over ten twisty laps given the weight of the gt-r.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

> i don't think anyone should compare the 430 to a porsche turbo or a gt-r.


You're right. The GT-R has the advantage, so comparing them all is unfair indeed:


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> the 430 scuedria is the uprated track version and i can't see the gt-r getting close to it. it's just too damn heavy. also, one lap of the nurburgring is very different to 10 laps of your local circuit. i really wonder how well those tyres will hold up over ten twisty laps given the weight of the gt-r.


I agree with the base (current) model GT-R, but the V-spec should be in the same category. Not necessarily in regards to 2+2 config, but on the same performance levels. Yes, there are many differences between the two, but the lap times are the final comparison, and I believe the aforementioned GT-R model will out-perform the Scud. There should be a considerable weight reduction in this new model that will propel the GT-R's performance levels beyond what we can conceive.


LOL!!! That's the best one so far bonz!!!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

damn, can't see the picture cos of my corp firewall...


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

the SPEC-V (please stop calling it V-spec) will have only two seats. I'm on the phone with one of the engineers working on this model. They ran a sub 30 at the ring, but no bloody way in hell was it a 25.


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

So will their be a roll cage system?

:nervous:


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

maximum6 said:


> So will their be a roll cage system?
> 
> :nervous:


That has been said in interviews, to that effect, yes, as an option as well as rear seats deleted, coilovers...


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Few more shots*

Nissan GT-R Spec V: 2010 Nissan GT-R Spec V?


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

maximum6 said:


> So will their be a roll cage system?
> 
> :nervous:


No, not to my knowledge


----------

